# So...I got pulled over today...



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2021)

...in Indiana.  I was speeding...75 in a 65.  State policeman (solo) and I hit the off ramp.

I am armed.

Officer comes up to the door...asks me to open it (it's a semi... this is common).

He tells me what he pulled me over for...I tell him I have a legal firearm in the truck.  

Officer (O) "I'm all for law abiding citizens carrying legal firearms.  Do you have a permit?"

Me: "Yes."

O: "Are you planning on shooting me?"

Me: "Absolutely not."

O: "Licence, registration and permit please"

Me: [paperwork, logs, bills, yada, yada]

O: "where is the firearm?"

Me: "it is [redacted]"

O: "ok...please slowly place it on the dashboard" [officer places his hand on his holstered service firearm]

Me: [three finger pinch hold...keep the barrel pointing away from the officer...slowly on the dash]

Officer: "perfect."

More yada yada...the boring business of being pulled over in a commercial vehicle.

Officer: "Is that a (type of gun...honestly can't remember what but it wasn't what I have)?"

Me:  "No, it's a [redacted].  Would you like to see it?"

O: "I would...but I better not...people would see and get all freaked out.  Wait here... I'll be back in a few minutes."

<A few moments later>

O: "ok...I issued you a warning.  Keep it under 65 and be safe."

Me: "Thank you Sir... Have a good day."


----------



## progressive hunter (Oct 19, 2021)

Missourian said:


> ...in Indiana.  I was speeding...75 in a 65.  State policeman (solo) and I hit the off ramp.
> 
> I am armed.
> 
> ...


easy peasy japaneasy,,


----------



## night_son (Oct 19, 2021)

Missourian said:


> ...in Indiana.  I was speeding...75 in a 65.  State policeman (solo) and I hit the off ramp.
> 
> I am armed.
> 
> ...


As it should be. Well done.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2021)

Missourian said:


> ...in Indiana.  I was speeding...75 in a 65.  State policeman (solo) and I hit the off ramp.
> 
> I am armed.
> 
> ...



You sound disappointed that he didn't take a larger interest in you..


----------



## JohnDB (Oct 19, 2021)

Police are not bad guys...
Just guys doing a job...don't give them a reason to do it to you and all is good.

They really just want to arrest bad guys...guys who give them lip and lie at the same time are prime suspect of being a bad guy. 

Usually they are strangers to you... meaning they don't know who you are or what you are about. Doing everything possible to allay their fears and assure them that you are not a bad guy is always in your best interest.

And looky here...he had you dead to rights with a ticket and you got off Scott free.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> You sound disappointed that he didn't take a larger interest in you..


I get to interact with law enforcement on a pretty regular basis...usually routine...but occasionally when I am in the wrong.  This was a good interaction.  Wasn't really expecting a warning.  

Each officer reacts differently to the declaration of a legal firearm.  In Texas I had my firearm in my pocket and the Trooper couldn't have cared less.  Never asked what it was, or to see it or see my permit.  Then he invited me to sit in the passenger seat of his air conditioned patrol car while we went over paperwork (pre covid)

Today I was expecting a ticket...or a federal code stipulated speeding warning...which counts against your CSA safety score.   The officer really cut me a break.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 19, 2021)

Missourian said:


> ...in Indiana.  I was speeding...75 in a 65.  State policeman (solo) and I hit the off ramp.
> 
> I am armed.
> 
> ...


I love it. I’m assuming you were not in Clark County? Lol … an “infamous” little area there on I-65 north and southbound where formally it was 55, until recent change to rationally up it to 65 to match connecting highways- at 55 it was a.k.a speed trap! I am glad to see you had a professional officer treat you with courtesy and respect


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> I love it. I’m assuming you were not in Clark County? Lol … an “infamous” little area there on I-65 north and southbound where formally it was 55, until recent change to rationally up it to 65 to match connecting highways- at 55 it was a.k.a speed trap! I am glad to see you had a professional officer treat you with courtesy and respect


We called it the "no fly zone"... glad it's gone.  There is still one on the North end of 65 from Gary to Crown Pointe.


----------



## JohnDB (Oct 19, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> I love it. I’m assuming you were not in Clark County? Lol … an “infamous” little area there on I-65 north and southbound where formally it was 55, until recent change to rationally up it to 65 to match connecting highways- at 55 it was a.k.a speed trap! I am glad to see you had a professional officer treat you with courtesy and respect


Over on interstate 24 going towards Montgomery county there was a famous speed trap. Then the FBI got called in and had a "come to Jesus" meeting over it. The police got to targeting soldiers coming from Nashville heading to Clarksville and the Army Base.

They got it cleaned up by throwing the mayor and several officers in Fed Pokeys....


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 19, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Over on interstate 24 going towards Montgomery county there was a famous speed trap. Then the FBI got called in and had a "come to Jesus" meeting over it. The police got to targeting soldiers coming from Nashville heading to Clarksville and the Army Base.
> 
> They got it cleaned up by throwing the mayor and several officers in Fed Pokeys....


Good to hear. It was a long time coming for this particular stretch of 55 mph speed trap to get up to speed, literally, to 65 with 70 mph being the new norm. Cops had a field day for years, catching all kinds of semis going over the limit, particularly with a certain hill. I am seriously wondering how they “recouped” those lost funds. There had to be a major hit!


----------



## JohnDB (Oct 19, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Good to hear. It was a long time coming for this particular stretch of 55 mph speed trap to get up to speed, literally, to 65 with 70 mph being the new norm. Cops had a field day for years, catching all kinds of semis going over the limit, particularly with a certain hill. I am seriously wondering how they “recouped” those lost funds. There had to be a major hit!


Tennessee highways and interstates have been bad for the past decade for speed traps...I don't know why these small town mayor's and police forces think that it's acceptable to do it. 

But our State Police had a division all about narcotics for a while...
They really weren't targeting the drugs as much as they were only interested in targeting the drug money heading back. Heading East they didn't care...but heading West they were all about catching the guys they strongly suspected of hauling drug money....and usually let the mules go so long as they got to keep the cash. 

Huge scandal surrounding it all.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 19, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Tennessee highways and interstates have been bad for the past decade for speed traps...I don't know why these small town mayor's and police forces think that it's acceptable to do it.
> 
> But our State Police had a division all about narcotics for a while...
> They really weren't targeting the drugs as much as they were only interested in targeting the drug money heading back. Heading East they didn't care...but heading West they were all about catching the guys they strongly suspected of hauling drug money....and usually let the mules go so long as they got to keep the cash.
> ...


Oh quite interesting about the East versus West difference with drug money confiscation in Tennessee. Now this might be in relation to that (minus the drugs) but I’ve noticed a difference heading east into Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg as opposed to leaving west, with a heavier police force eastbound. Usually (May, June, August, September) several vehicles pulled over within 5 miles on both sides of the road at various times of the day.


----------



## JohnDB (Oct 19, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Oh quite interesting about the East versus West difference with drug money confiscation in Tennessee. Now this might be in relation to that (minus the drugs) but I’ve noticed a difference heading east into Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg as opposed to leaving west, with a heavier police force eastbound. Usually (May, June, August, September) several vehicles pulled over within 5 miles on both sides of the road at various times of the day.


Seen them white plain SUVs parked in the center?  That's the ones I'm talking about. Those are the ones looking for drug money.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 19, 2021)

Missourian said:


> ...in Indiana.  I was speeding...75 in a 65.  State policeman (solo) and I hit the off ramp.
> 
> I am armed.
> 
> ...



I'd be embarrassed to admit I'd carry a gun just for the heck.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 19, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Seen them white plain SUVs parked in the center?  That's the ones I'm talking about. Those are the ones looking for drug money.


Yes I have, and have even commented about the unmarked vehicles, so now I’ll know what that’s all about. Good to be in the know- tx! I figured they were just picking up more speeding tickets.


----------



## JohnDB (Oct 19, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Yes I have, and have even commented about the unmarked vehicles, so now I’ll know what that’s all about. Good to be in the know- tx! I figured they were just picking up more speeding tickets.


. 

It's one of several videos...not much that can be done...


----------



## White 6 (Oct 19, 2021)

Missourian said:


> I get to interact with law enforcement on a pretty regular basis...usually routine...but occasionally when I am in the wrong.  This was a good interaction.  Wasn't really expecting a warning.
> 
> Each officer reacts differently to the declaration of a legal firearm.  In Texas I had my firearm in my pocket and the Trooper couldn't have cared less.  Never asked what it was, or to see it or see my permit.  Then he invited me to sit in the passenger seat of his air conditioned patrol car while we went over paperwork (pre covid)
> 
> Today I was expecting a ticket...or a federal code stipulated speeding warning...which counts against your CSA safety score.   The officer really cut me a break.


I keep my permit with my license and hand them both at the same time.  Then I let them ask about it if they choose (and they always want to know where it is) while keeping my hands on the wheel.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 19, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> .
> 
> It's one of several videos...not much that can be done...


24 alerts, 15 positives… not the best track record for ineffectively training those amazing dogs. That finger point cue was a bit over the top
and filmed by dash cam lol


----------



## JohnDB (Oct 19, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> 24 alerts, 15 positives… not the best track record for ineffective training those amazing dogs.


There's a whole series of investigation videos about the forfeitures and seizures. 

But it's a form of legalized stealing.... albeit from drug dealers which nobody cares about really...but why not focus a bit more in the drugs themselves?


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 19, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> There's a whole series of investigation videos about the forfeitures and seizures.
> 
> But it's a form of legalized stealing.... albeit from drug dealers which nobody cares about really...but why not focus a bit more in the drugs themselves?


It’s very interesting how you mentioned these cops are interested in the drug money but not the drugs per se. This alone reveals unchecked cops and video evidence should lead to them being fired along with all in approval.

 Good cops have a bad enough time maintaining their reputation. They certainly don’t need these characters freely acting out without concern for the laws pertaining to lawful search and seizure. 

Added thought: too bad we don’t have true investigative journalists as we had in the past. These crooks should go down.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 19, 2021)

Missourian said:


> ...in Indiana.  I was speeding...75 in a 65.  State policeman (solo) and I hit the off ramp.
> 
> I am armed.
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff,a shame the majority of America is not like that


----------



## JohnDB (Oct 20, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> It’s very interesting how you mentioned these cops are interested in the drug money but not the drugs per se. This alone reveals unchecked cops and video evidence should lead to them being fired along with all in approval.
> 
> Good cops have a bad enough time maintaining their reputation. They certainly don’t need these characters freely acting out without concern for the laws pertaining to lawful search and seizure.
> 
> Added thought: too bad we don’t have true investigative journalists as we had in the past. These crooks should go down.


These are the good cops....that's the whole problem...they aren't keeping any of the money, they are doing exactly as they have been told to do by the state's attorney general.  The state gets the money to do with as they see fit. 
80% of all problems and failures are due to management. But the boots on the ground get the blame usually.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 20, 2021)

Missourian said:


> ...in Indiana.  I was speeding...75 in a 65.  State policeman (solo) and I hit the off ramp.


Last time I was pulled over, I had to force the deputy to acknowledge the fact I told him I was armed.
He was obviously unconcerned.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 20, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I'd be embarrassed to admit I'd carry a gun just for the heck.


Sounds to me like he's an interstate truck driver
If so, there's no 'what the heck' involved.
If you weren't such a anti-gun bigot, you'd realize that.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 20, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> You sound disappointed that he didn't take a larger interest in you..


Us Brits heard, the bigger the gun, the greater the American is "compensating" !!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 20, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Us Brits heard, the bigger the gun, the greater the American is "compensating" !!


^^^
Spoken like a true pre-pubescent.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 20, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> ^^^
> Spoken like a true pre-pubescent.


You guys have some big guns !

Apparently shooting blanks !!


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 20, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I'd be embarrassed to admit I'd carry a gun just for the heck.



Its not “for the heck,” it is in case you might need it…. Just like the smoke detectors in the house.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 20, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Its not “for the heck,” it is in case you might need it…. Just like the smoke detectors in the house.



Yeah sure.  You're all paranoid Rambos.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 20, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yeah sure.  You're all paranoid Rambos.


Said no rational, reasoned person, ever.


----------



## d0gbreath (Oct 20, 2021)

Now that we don't have carry licenses in Texas anymore, I'm not obligated to inform LEOs that I have a piece.


----------



## marvin martian (Oct 20, 2021)

Missourian said:


> ...in Indiana.  I was speeding...75 in a 65.  State policeman (solo) and I hit the off ramp.
> 
> I am armed.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't tell a cop I have a gun in the car. Some of them will overreact.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> I wouldn't tell a cop I have a gun in the car. Some of them will overreact.



Nah.  Not unless he's black.  He only wanted to tell the cop how tough he was


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 20, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> .
> 
> It's one of several videos...not much that can be done...




I-10 from California to Florida is riddled with these kind of stops.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 24, 2021)

Missourian said:


> I get to interact with law enforcement on a pretty regular basis...usually routine...but occasionally when I am in the wrong.  This was a good interaction.  Wasn't really expecting a warning.
> 
> Each officer reacts differently to the declaration of a legal firearm.  In Texas I had my firearm in my pocket and the Trooper couldn't have cared less.  Never asked what it was, or to see it or see my permit.  Then he invited me to sit in the passenger seat of his air conditioned patrol car while we went over paperwork (pre covid)
> 
> Today I was expecting a ticket...or a federal code stipulated speeding warning...which counts against your CSA safety score.   The officer really cut me a break.



Well I know where you're coming from..  I was a long-haired post-modern hippie driving a family station wagon with 18 boxed match rifles and over 400 rounds of ammo in the tailgate when my Dad and I took 2 cars to a rifle match across state lines.. I was in the car with 4 other teenaged rifle club members when we got stopped at the Fla-Georgia line.. 

One of the guys freaked out and we had to calm his ass down -- but the officer was impressed with all the medals on our shooting jackets and wished us luck.. 

THIS is what should be the norm..  They've seen it all.. They just want to see some civility and care about THEIR safety...

"CSA safety score" ???  I had to look that up.. Because I KNOW -- it's not that you're not still a member of the Confederate States of America...  LOL....


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 24, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> I wouldn't tell a cop I have a gun in the car. Some of them will overreact.



They WILL over-react if you dont and they find it.. Best to just declare it.. And unless you got a carry permit for a handgun -- keep it UNLOADED in the vehicle..


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 24, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Us Brits heard, the bigger the gun, the greater the American is "compensating" !!



Us Americans understand that since Brits allowed their govt to DISARM THEM and THEIR POLICE -- that Brits have nothing left to "compensate for"..    

Here's some good American firearm compensating demonstrated for ya.. Whatcha think she is lacking?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> Us Americans understand that since Brits allowed their govt to DISARM THEM and THEIR POLICE -- that Brits have nothing left to "compensate for"..
> 
> Here's some good American firearm compensating demonstrated for ya.. Whatcha think she is lacking?


This video is only 5 minutes long, you will benefit greatly by watching it, you may be surprised.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 25, 2021)

Long time ago I got pulled over just after dark for running a yellow light. Had a handgun in the car with me in North Carolina. I put it on the seat and then told the cop I had a firearm in the car.. He ask where got me out patted me down then ask why I told him I had it. I explained it was good manners and I didnt want him to see it with out being informed and getting nervous. He thanked me gave me a verbal warning not to run the light and I was on my way.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 25, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> This video is only 5 minutes long, you will benefit greatly by watching it, you may be surprised.



You're really easy to fall prey to nonsense like this.. UZis not illegal in the US either and it's THAT level of firearm that is subject to rules and licensing similar to the UK.. Not much diff.. The DIFF really is 6.5 guns per 100 Brits versus 101 guns per American.. 

That is because you cannot POSSESS a rifle that cannot be STORED at a gun club in the UK unless you are extremely RURAL and Agricultural and need to fend off whatever predators lurk in the UK. 

I have COYOTES and bobcats in my suburban estate and MANY Americans face WORSE threats from unruly mountain lions, bear and nasty elk that get an urge to kill you when you're in the way.. 

There's no comparison because America's violence problem is NOT rifles and shotguns, it's cheap handguns used largely by inner city gangs for drive-bys and retribution.. SO -- the occurrence of violent crime with ANY kind of long gun is LESS than the occurrence of violence with KNIVES.. iNCLUDING murder. 

Whereas now in Jolly Olde OLD world - They now PROTECT criminals from homeowners whom which they prey -- those 101 guns per 100 Americans deters 100s of thousand of crimes per year. 

I belong to Skeet/SPortiung clays club..  I CHOSE to use the same semi-auto 5 shot magazine shotgun that I use for home defense.. That option does NOT EXIST in Jolly Olde...


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 26, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> You're really easy to fall prey to nonsense like this.. UZis not illegal in the US either and it's THAT level of firearm that is subject to rules and licensing similar to the UK.. Not much diff.. The DIFF really is 6.5 guns per 100 Brits versus 101 guns per American..
> 
> That is because you cannot POSSESS a rifle that cannot be STORED at a gun club in the UK unless you are extremely RURAL and Agricultural and need to fend off whatever predators lurk in the UK.
> 
> ...


Nope, generally, 99.9% of Americans don't know what guns we can own in the UK. They fall for the same fallacy that guns are banned. There's a rifle gun range and club near to the city where I live, I've been there clay pigeon shooting. Some guys there own shotguns and various rifles, and live in the city. It's not just a country pastime.

Shotgun licences, even kids as young as nine on farms have these.

I'm not sure why, but Americans, in general, are hell bent on trying to put Brits down about guns, I can only assume they have to try and fullfil a macho image. Most Brits don't bother with guns, yet most would likely qualify for a shotgun and/or firearms licence if they were interested.

I used to have a shotgun licence, but I no longer bother. If I feel the need to shoot a gun, I just go to the many outlets that have a clay pigeon range and use theirs. When I went to shoots, that's when I bothered owning my own shotgun.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 26, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Nope, generally, 99.9% of Americans don't know what guns we can own in the UK. They fall for the same fallacy that guns are banned. There's a rifle gun range and club near to the city where I live, I've been there clay pigeon shooting. Some guys there own shotguns and various rifles, and live in the city. It's not just a country pastime.



It's simple. You're SOOO FAR from having firearms ownership in UK -- that you THINK you have the ability to own even AUTOMATIC WEAPONS if you can get licensed. Not many Americans CARE about machine guns or tanks or heavy military weapons. 

All ya gotta do is CITE the f-ing laws...  It's not difficult.   From the Wikipedia..

*The act was created in response to the Snowdrop Petition following the Dunblane Massacre. The previous Conservative government had followed the recommendations of the Cullen Report on the massacre and introduced the Firearms (Amendment) Act 1997 that banned "high calibre" handguns, greater than .22 calibre (5.6 mm). This new (No. 2) act further banned the private possession of all cartridge ammunition handguns, regardless of calibre.*

_*The only handguns still allowed following the ban were:*_


_*Antique and muzzle-loading black-powder guns*_
_*Guns of historic interest whose ammunition is no longer available ("Section 7.1" weapons)*_
_*Guns of historic interest with current calibres ("Section 7.3" weapons)[note 1]*_
_*Air pistols[note 2]*_
_*Guns which fall outside the Home Office definition of "handguns".[note 3]*_
_*Pistols used by hunters for humane dispatch*_
*The Act does not extend to Northern Ireland, where firearms regulations differ due to the Troubles. Northern Ireland law allows pistols for use as personal protection weapons, mainly by retired police or prison officers, but also prominent figures who were considered at risk.*
No handgun rights left there at all is there?

As for long guns -- the storage and transport laws are SO onerous -- most folks keep any long guns they own AT THE CLUBS..

And if you are reported to favor too much alcohol on occasion or your marriage is rocky -- all guns in that household are confiscated and held by authorities..

Which is easy -- because only about 4% of British households HAVE a weapon in it..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 27, 2021)

Missourian said:


> He tells me what he pulled me over for...I tell him I have a legal firearm in the truck.


Why?


----------



## Missourian (Oct 28, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Why?


From state to state the laws are not consistent.

In some states there is a Duty To Inform...in others it is only If Asked.

IMO ... Better to just get it out of the way...









						A Rundown of "Duty To Inform" Laws in All 50 States
					

By James England – Republished with Permission from Concealed Nation. If you followed a previous article where we highlighted the plight of Brian




					www.usacarry.com


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Oct 28, 2021)

Missourian said:


> ...in Indiana.  I was speeding...75 in a 65.  State policeman (solo) and I hit the off ramp.
> 
> I am armed.
> 
> ...




This concealed weapon owner was shot and killed.

Cop was acquitted of all charges.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 29, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> This concealed weapon owner was shot and killed.
> 
> Cop was acquitted of all charges.



That's not right..  Shouldnt have happened.  When you are legally carrying, as he was, you need to communicate to completely defuse the situation..  Just as the cops are trained to "defuse and de-escalate".. There's no room for misunderstandings on your part. 

Castile did most of that. The stuff went wrong when AFTER properly telling the cop about the weapon -- he should have told the cop WHERE the weapon was and where his hands were going... The cop is not a fortune teller. 

I know this seems petty.. It doesn't excuse the outcome. But when you take the RESPONSIBILITY to own and carry, you have to go out of the way to AVOID misunderstandings.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> This concealed weapon owner was shot and killed.
> 
> Cop was acquitted of all charges.


Actually,  it was this event that really got me to thinking about these type of encounters with police.

After I told the officer I had a LEGAL firearm...I didn't move.  I kept my hands in view.  When he asked me where it was...I told him without moving my hands at all. Then waited for him to tell me what he wanted me to do.

At first he said to keep my hands in his sight...but eventually he thought it best to have the firearm where he could see it.

Worked out fine.

With two officers I suspect they would have had me exit the vehicle and one would have kept his attention on me , the other would have secured the firearm.

But with just one officer he would be forced to split his attention...and having me exit and him reaching in would have put me behind him.

Anyhow...moral of this post...once you inform the officer you have a firearm...IMO...you should then do absolutely nothing until instructed by the officer.

And FTR...that officer handled that interaction very poorly.

He SHOULD have said "don't move" or "don't reach for anything" or "stop and place your hands on the wheel"...

But Mr. Castile also needed to give the office time to think...to process the situation and work out alternatives.

JMO...YMMV.


----------

